# 1/350 TOS Romulan BOP- Make Available Again?



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey Guys,

It has been quite awhile since I have posted anything. I have been through some health issues. Like you, I am excited to see the 1/350 TOS E finally in production. Hope to get mine in the mail any day.

As many of you know, several years ago, I converted REL's 1/350 Romulan BOP into a vacuform kit. I have not been advertising it much at all. I occasionally get a few PMs or e-mails inquiring if it is still available. The answer is, maybe. I have some existing pulls. I need to cast some parts and order domes and decal paper. I have not kept a huge stock of parts, because interest had really died down.

My question to you all, is there an interest in my popping more Romulan BOP kits and offering them for you all to build and put next to your new 1/350 TOS E. Please let me know. If there is enough interest, i will contact my partner and he and I can discuss popping more kits and order more parts and supplies to sell some more. I just want to make sure there would be sufficient interest. It is a lot of work involved. I would be happy to do it as long as there is enough demand for it. If there is, I can see these being ready to repop after the first of the year.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157608255820625/

Built Kit:
http://tk386.com/aws/bird_of_prey_finished/


Let me know.

Scott


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

What is the price on the kit?


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Scott do you have any idea what the price would be? And too, do you know what scale the AMT kit is for size comparison?

Thanks,
HAL9001-


----------



## onigiri (May 27, 2009)

Interested


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought one of Scott's kits a few years ago and it is one of my favorites! I have it proudly displayed just above my MR Enterprise.

Highly recommended!!!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

feek61 said:


> I bought one of Scott's kits a few years ago and it is one of my favorites! I have it proudly displayed just above my MR Enterprise.
> 
> Highly recommended!!!


Ditto. I haven't finished mine, but it's a fun build. If you've never done vacuform, it's very different experience, but not difficult.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

The kit is $80 plus shipping. I may discount it as a "TOS E Companion" discount special. 

I will be tracking the number of people interested so I can communicite it to my partner.

BTW, special thanks to ModelMan Tom. He contributed to the the editing and redesign of the instruction manual.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> Scott do you have any idea what the price would be? And too, do you know what scale the AMT kit is for size comparison?
> 
> Thanks,
> HAL9001-


I know the AMT kit is smaller than mine. I think the AMT is 1/650.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

And there's a side-by-side in this vid. 1/350 vs. 1/650


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Thanks Tom! Just the comparison I wanted to see. _You da man_....:thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, count me in Scott!

HAL9001-


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

For $80 I'd probably be in for 1.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I might be in for one, but I need to wait awhile since I have invested so much in the big E.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

I'd be in for one. "Balance of Terror" is in my top 5 favorite episodes. It would make a neat display with the Big E. But, I would also need to wait until after the holidays to have the funds for it.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Not sure what your production time line is, but if your looking at after the 1st of the year count me in for 1.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Would love to have a 1/350 scale Romulan BoP. Have never built a vacuuform kit before, but I love a good challenge! It would certainly compliment the Big E!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Time frame would be after the first of the year. I need time to get the acrylic domes, cast the engine details, plasma emitter, and fin, as well as get decal paper.

It is exciting to be able to offer this again with the new TOS E out now.

Keep the interest coming guys. 

Scott


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

There's also a side-by-side with the 350 around the 5:30 mark in this video.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Vaderman said:


> Time frame would be after the first of the year. I need time to get the acrylic domes, cast the engine details, plasma emitter, and fin, as well as get decal paper.
> 
> It is exciting to be able to offer this again with the new TOS E out now.
> 
> ...


Very cool, I guess you just helped me decide what will be on the view screen of my 350 Enterprise when it gets built. I've only built small vacuum form kits before, mostly prop replicas, I look forward to trying something larger.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Looking at ModelMan's video, I was shocked at how big the Romulan BoP is compared to the Enterprise. I've always assumed that the BoP was a much smaller ship, like comparing a battleship (Enterprise) to a PT Boat (BoP). Is that model too big or has my assumption been wrong all these years?


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Model Man said:


> There's also a side-by-side with the 350 around the 5:30 mark in this video.
> 
> OoB Review: 1/350 TOS Enterprise Pt4B: SIde-by-Side 1701 Refit and Guest! - YouTube


ModelMan, when you going to finish that BoP??? Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

We never saw the BOP side by side with the Enterprise so we really have no idea how big it is. But the battleship/PT boat analogy seems more aptly applied to the Enterprise and Tholian webspinner (which we DID see placed next to the Enterprise). The original BOP miniature did have window detail that indicated the main hull was in the neighborhood of the size of the Enterprise primary hull--probably smaller, but still a sizable ship, and it does go toe to toe with the Enterprise in the episode. At any rate, it's all conjecture since no dimensions for the vessel were ever stated.


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

At $80 I'd be interested in one as well 

I did one vac kit a long time ago, the 8 window Seaview, it was a real pain but I think this would be easier.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

GSaum said:


> ModelMan, when you going to finish that BoP??? Looking forward to seeing the finished product!


I'm looking fwd to it, too. ALmost 3yrs ago I took a vow here at HT that I would not drop another drop of glue until I finished off the Moeb J2. The BoP and a half dozen other kits got frozen in their tracks and I went from building over a dozen kits a year to zero. Until I finish the J2, I will not be building any other kits -even this 1701.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Model Man said:


> There's also a side-by-side with the 350 around the 5:30 mark in this video.
> 
> OoB Review: 1/350 TOS Enterprise Pt4B: SIde-by-Side 1701 Refit and Guest! - YouTube


Thanks for showing these side-by-side Tom. You have done Rounds 2 and me a great service in reviewing our kits. Not to mention the rewrite of my instruction guide. 

Here are to pictures of my completed 1/350 BOP next to my 1/350 vacuform TOS E that I built several years ago. 

Scott


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

jbond said:


> We never saw the BOP side by side with the Enterprise so we really have no idea how big it is. But the battleship/PT boat analogy seems more aptly applied to the Enterprise and Tholian webspinner (which we DID see placed next to the Enterprise). The original BOP miniature did have window detail that indicated the main hull was in the neighborhood of the size of the Enterprise primary hull--probably smaller, but still a sizable ship, and it does go toe to toe with the Enterprise in the episode. At any rate, it's all conjecture since no dimensions for the vessel were ever stated.


The original concept was that the Romulan ship was basically the saucer section of the Constitution class starships. Romulan spys provided information that they had stolen from the federation. When the Romulan ship was first seen by the Federation it was immediately recognized it at the saucer section of there own ship design. You can read more about the original story here:

http://www.fastcopyinc.com/orionpress/articles/balanceofterror.htm

All that to say that the Romulan BOP was suppose to be about the size of the saucer section of the Enterprise.


----------



## furqueron (Jan 16, 2011)

*1/350 TOS Romulan BOP Vac kit*



Vaderman said:


> The kit is $80 plus shipping. I may discount it as a "TOS E Companion" discount special.
> 
> I will be tracking the number of people interested so I can communicite it to my partner.
> 
> ...


Hi Scott,

The boys and I were just watching the youtube vid comping your kit with the two E's the other day...resulted in an order for a Tamiya E CVA/N-65 

Count us in for one of the BOPs as soon as you have one avail...If you need detailed contact info please let me know.

Now off to look for a 1/350 Klingon BOP for the HMS Bounty. Also looking for a 2-masted 1/350 schooner to represent the early Enterprise sailing ship....since no plans of her survived...pretty much any 2-masted armed schooner in 1/350 should work to represent her...

Jesse, Jon-Luc, Jon-Pierre


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I already have my Tamiya 1/350 Enterprise aircraft carrier built a few years ago.

http://tardis1916.com/models/thumbnails.php?album=17

Can't wait to get that and the refit together with the TOS 1/350. 

http://tardis1916.com/models/thumbnails.php?album=5

http://tardis1916.com/models/thumbnails.php?album=54


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

So Scott, it looks like enough interest generated for repop time? Hope so!

HAL9001-


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Definitely enough interest for another run. I will be order new supplies next week. I will work with my partner to make sure we pull more plastic. I cannot wait to see you all build these and display them next to the R2 TOS E.

Scott


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Vaderman said:


> Definitely enough interest for another run. I will be order new supplies next week. I will work with my partner to make sure we pull more plastic. I cannot wait to see you all build these and display them next to the R2 TOS E.
> 
> Scott



Great news, I know of several others that have expressed interest in this Kit. I'll pass the word! I just finished the Botany Bay @ 1/350 scale so with this BoP and if I can get a 1/350 D7 I'll be a happy camper:thumbsup:


----------



## darkwanderer (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in. And I agree with Calamus, a 1:350 D-7 to complete the set would be great.:dude:


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Vaderman,
One quick question. What thickness of plastic will you be using?

Thanks


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Calamus said:


> Great news, I know of several others that have expressed interest in this Kit. I'll pass the word! I just finished the Botany Bay @ 1/350 scale so with this BoP and if I can get a 1/350 D7 I'll be a happy camper:thumbsup:


Definitely have them let me know. I will need to know how many parts to cast and purchase.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

mach7 said:


> Vaderman,
> One quick question. What thickness of plastic will you be using?
> 
> Thanks



It is .040 styrene. We found that .060 made the edges not as sharp and detailed. My build-up was in .040. If someone wants it thicker, I can do it, just know the details will not be as sharp.

Scott


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 30, 2007)

I spent 6 years of waiting and collecting. I now have a 1/350 E (polar lights and MR), a 1/350 Botany Bay (from Rel), Studio scale D-7 (from Capt. Cardboard), and The last fiberglass 1/350 Romulan Bird of prey that Rel made (had to beg him for it). So.... Now the builds begin. Wish me luck and prey for me. I would certainly like a Vacuum formed version of this kit.



Michael


----------



## Argonaut (Feb 11, 2007)

I'd like one too!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I will put you guys on the list.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

If you're on the fence about this kit, check out this build-up:

http://www.swannysmodels.com/AWBoP.html


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm down for one, definitely.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Got you on the list now.

Scott


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Scott, I'd want one.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Scott, go ahead and add me, but I won't be able to purchase until the new year.


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Calamus said:


> Great news, I know of several others that have expressed interest in this Kit. I'll pass the word! I just finished the Botany Bay @ 1/350 scale so with this BoP and if I can get a 1/350 D7 I'll be a happy camper:thumbsup:



Put me down for two of them


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm in ,if your ok with sending to Scotland,

cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I'll take one.


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

Count me in for one too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

GordonMitchell said:


> I'm in ,if your ok with sending to Scotland,
> 
> cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


As long as you can pay for the cost to ship it, I have no problem with that.

Scott


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Can I get on the list?*

This looks great! Can I get on the list to order one?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

eagledocf15 said:


> This looks great! Can I get on the list to order one?


You got it.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

:hat: I'm very happy to see all the interest, Scott! :hat:


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Tom. It is very exciting. i cannot wait to see people post pictures of their 1/350 TOS E and 1/350 Romulan BOP next to each other all lit up.

Scott


----------



## feek61 (Aug 26, 2006)

I posted this in another thread here but Scott's BOP is so cool I thought I would post it here as well. Here is the top of my bookcase with Scott's BOP next to the MR Enterprise:










This is a GREAT kit!!!


----------



## furqueron (Jan 16, 2011)

*Nice Builds!*



tardis1916 said:


> I already have my Tamiya 1/350 Enterprise aircraft carrier built a few years ago.
> 
> Can't wait to get that and the refit together with the TOS 1/350.
> 
> ...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Clip


furqueron said:


> tardis1916 said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Absolutely


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

Does anyone know if the original filming model was lighted? Certainly I can understand the lighting the windows, but were the engines meant to be lighted, fore and aft? They didn't look lighted onscreen. Similarly the original D7 wasn't lighted either although, again, the lighted windows make sense.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Here is an interesting photo that is claimed to be of the original filming model. Looks like it was lighted although I agree it does not appear to be on screen.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/birdofthegalaxy/3503273160/

Scott: I sent a PM about adding me to your list for this great looking kit.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Got you on the list.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I believe It was designed and built by Mr. Chang to be lit, however it was not lit for the filming. I'm not sure why. My understanding was that that some of the sensor/windows were lit along with the forward domes on the engine nacelles.
Again I believe the engine domes were just a steady light, no Enterprise spinning effect.

Maybe others can add some info.


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

I would be interested in one of these. Please let me know when you're ready to produce them. Thanks.

Fernando


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

The filming model in the photo appears light gray but on the original and remastered TV shots the ship appears to have a almost a bright aluminum finish (to me at least). I think that is how I would like to paint mine.

Such a cool kit, really anxious for a chance to purchase one. Just need a 350 Klingon D-7 and it would be the old AMT TOS space ship set on steroids :thumbsup:.


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

Please add me to the list


----------



## Spacecraftfilms (Dec 18, 2012)

Please add me to your list. Would love one.


----------



## furqueron (Jan 16, 2011)

Model Man said:


> Clip
> 
> 
> furqueron said:
> ...


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I was thinking about this kit earlier and thought I'd ask if there's a rough time frame yet as to when the kit will be available or more specifcally when payment will be needed? Not pushing you on the production just budgeting my next computer build.


----------



## philp (Jul 20, 2004)

Very interesting but not sure I can deal with that big of a vacuform kit so I will just watch for a while and see how things go.

Would really like to find this in 1/1000.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi All,

Just a quick update. I will be pulling 10 vacuform kit shells next Friday. I will most likely have the kits available in the next 2-3 weeks for sale and shipping. What I plan to do is go down my list of people who expressed interest (chronologically) and see if they are ready to buy one. Once the first 10 are gone, I will pull another 10 and so on and so on. 

If you have not contacted me about wanting a kit, please let me know. Can't wait to see more of these sitting next to the 1/350 TOS E.

Scott


----------



## Ronster (May 10, 2008)

Hi Scott:
I would be interested in a kit. Didn't see this thread until tonight. Currently working on my Enterprise, so the timing is perfect. Thanks, Ron


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Count Me In!!*

$80.00 for a 1/350 Romulan BOP? Count me in!!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I put you guys on the list. Thanks for your interest. Keep the interest coming guys.

Scott


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Scott,

Where do I fall on the list?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## tony1tech (Jun 13, 2009)

*1/350 Romulan BOP*

Sweeeet!! Add me to the list also :thumbsup: Tony in San Diego.:wave:


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Calamus said:


> Put me down for two of them


Let me know when and how to send you payment. Still want two of them!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

mach7 said:


> Scott,
> 
> Where do I fall on the list?
> 
> ...


Mark, you are #3.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Vaderman said:


> Mark, you are #3.


Thanks!
Thats what I wanted to hear!

Let me know when I need to paypal you.

Mark


----------



## tony1tech (Jun 13, 2009)

If you accept paypal that would be excellent & would work for me also!!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

I do accept paypal.


----------



## tony1tech (Jun 13, 2009)

Great!! I'm on board then just contact me when kits are available. p.s have you recieved more than 10 request for this kit yet & if so where do I rank on the list Tony


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

tony1tech said:


> Great!! I'm on board then just contact me when kits are available. p.s have you recieved more than 10 request for this kit yet & if so where do I rank on the list Tony


Yes. I am am at 42 with your interest.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Excellent to hear that, Scott!

As an owner of this kit, I cannot recommend it enough!


----------



## Ronster (May 10, 2008)

Any update on when the BOP will be available?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

First 10 vacuform shells have been pulled. Need to pull the resin parts and order the decal paper.

Hopefully in the next 2-3 weeks they will be ready to ship.

Scott


----------



## Calamus (Jun 8, 2011)

Good news!
Getting close now - oh boy, this is gonna be great!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

This is good news. I'll definitely have the necessary funding by then.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking forward to this kit. It's been a long time since I built a vacuform kit and never anything of this size.


----------



## SprueUS (Mar 31, 2004)

So...any news on this? What's going on? I really want this kit but I wasn't able to access this site for some time. Is this kit available yet? If so...where do I sign up and plunk my money down! ;-)


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

yup, wondering if there is any update myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I'll likely have to rob Peter to pay You!  But I will find some way to afford this!


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

Bump for an update. Any news?


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Any updates on the kit?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

All,

I am a little behind due to the fact that I am going through a divorce and things have been hectic since i moved out. I will be doing the run, just taking longer than I expected. 

Thanks for you interest and patience.

Scott


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi Scott,

Been there, done that. It sucked. I feel for you.  Take your time, and get yourself squared away. We'll still be here when you have time for these things. 

Take care of yourself. 

Todd


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Please keep me on the list for this one. I am interested.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I hope things go well for you. Keep the list handy for when you get the chance to get back to the project.


----------



## furqueron (Jan 16, 2011)

Hey Scott,

Ditto what Todd said...been-there.

We'll be here...take care of yourself first.

Jesse


----------



## coully (Mar 13, 2010)

*Would like a Big Bird if still doing!!*

He Sport.Just found out about the 1/350 Romulan Bird Of Prey.Noticed no replies for a while due to you personal reasons.Hope all is O K for you.If still doing for around that $80 mark would like to get 1.Let me Know if and when.Take care.Hope to hear from you soon..Marcus


----------



## mslekar (Sep 16, 2003)

*Romulan 1/350 BOP*

Pls count me in for one also thx Mike


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Nice to see you back at the craft Vaderman!

DL Matthys
www.dlmparts.com
[email protected]
Make it Glow!


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

I am all for a 1/350 TOS Romulan BOP model kit if it will be produced
by Round 2 with AMT and Polar lights will be at the helm in making
it.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Following this with interest... but the absence of kits being sent out has me holding back... sorry.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Vaderman said:


> 02-18-2013, 06:17 PM
> 
> First 10 vacuform shells have been pulled. Need to pull the resin parts and order the decal paper.
> 
> ...




So . . . updates?


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

Still willing to purchase this kit, no matter when you get back too it!


----------



## swhite228 (Dec 31, 2003)

WOI said:


> I am all for a 1/350 TOS Romulan BOP model kit if it will be produced
> by Round 2 with AMT and Polar lights will be at the helm in making
> it.


The kit being talked about is a vacuformed kit in 1/350 scale. R2 and Polar Lights are not involved with this one.


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## pagni (Mar 20, 1999)

Placing mine on ebay... pressing medical issues of my own.
Doesn't look like these are going to be coming out too soon.
for those that don't want to wait....


----------



## ResinBabes (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## SusieQ (Nov 24, 2012)

Still interested in this!!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

These should be available by January.


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

The options for them still stands,all we have to do is start a petition
to Round 2 to get it started.


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

Vaderman said:


> These should be available by January.


Excellent to hear! Woohoo!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

All,

I have 12 kits available right now. If you are interested let me know. Once these are gone, I do not know when I will offer them again. 

Scott


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm interested.

Is the price still $80?


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

mach7 said:


> I'm interested.
> 
> Is the price still $80?


Slight increase in price do to material cost. $85 plus s&h. Let me know you zip code and I can calculate shipping.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Update:

3- sold
5- pending sale
7- Kits Available

Get them while you can. I do not know when I will be offering them again.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Received a tracking number, thanks Scott! 

So glad the BOP kit is available at last. Back when I was 12 years old, I was building the 3-ship AMT Space Ship Set at the kitchen table. I kept thinking that having the TOS E, D-7, and BOP on the common mount was so neat but would just much better if the ships were a whole lot bigger. I am happy camper that with my PL 350 TOS E, Nice-N 350 D-7, and now Scott's 350 BOP kit, the space ship set on steroids is gonna happen. 




Vaderman said:


> Update:
> 
> 3- sold
> 5- pending sale
> ...


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Sparky said:


> Received a tracking number, thanks Scott!
> 
> So glad the BOP kit is available at last. Back when I was 12 years old, I was building the 3-ship AMT Space Ship Set at the kitchen table. I kept thinking that having the TOS E, D-7, and BOP on the common mount was so neat but would just much better if the ships were a whole lot bigger. I am happy camper that with my PL 350 TOS E, Nice-N 350 D-7, and now Scott's 350 BOP kit, the space ship set on steroids is gonna happen.


I hope you enjoy the kit. Please be sure to post photos when you build it and when it is finished.

Scott


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Vaderman, what you have done here looks *GREAT!!!*:grin2:
Jim G.G.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment. It really is a nice kit to work on. Not to mention it looks great sitting next to the 1/350 TOS E. It screams Balance of Terror.

I have 5 kits left everyone. Get them while you can. It may be a long time before I offer these again.

Scott


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Vaderman said:


> Thanks for the compliment. It really is a nice kit to work on. Not to mention it looks great sitting next to the 1/350 TOS E. It screams Balance of Terror.
> 
> I have 5 kits left everyone. Get them while you can. It may be a long time before I offer these again.
> 
> Scott


I'm happy to say I helped bring Vaderman's stock down by 1 unit. :smile2:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> I'm happy to say I helped bring Vaderman's stock down by 1 unit. :smile2:


Wishin' I could say that.:|
-Jim G.G.


----------



## Sprue (Aug 21, 2016)

*1/350 romulan bop kit*

vaderman

If there are still kits available, I would like to purchase one. Please let me know the next step. Thanks.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Sprue said:


> vaderman
> 
> If there are still kits available, I would like to purchase one. Please let me know the next step. Thanks.


Replied to your PM. I do have some kits still available.

Scott


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Hey All,

I only have 4 kits left. I appreciate everyone's interest in them. Please PM me if you want one of the 4 left.

Regards,

Scott


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I got mine! A quick look at it and it seems very nice!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Here are some photos I took of the kit.















































So the kit is mainly Vac Formed, but there are some nice resin parts ( plasma weapon, fin, and engine inserts), clear domes, and PVC engine tail cones.

The decals look very nice.

I've never built a vac kit this big! Sanding the hull sections should be interesting!

Thanks Vaderman!


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

mach7 said:


> Here are some photos I took of the kit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting and showing what you got. Be sure to post pictures of the build-up. It isn't as hard as you may think.

Scott


----------



## eobard (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi Vaderman - I'm new to the forum. Hope I'm not too late, but can you please let me know if you still have any of the 350:1000 scale BoP's left?

And one silly question, but are you/would you also sell any that is already pre-made (even partially completed)?

Thanks!
Merrill


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

"Glorious"

 :wink2:





-Jim G.G.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

eobard said:


> Hi Vaderman - I'm new to the forum. Hope I'm not too late, but can you please let me know if you still have any of the 350:1000 scale BoP's left?
> 
> And one silly question, but are you/would you also sell any that is already pre-made (even partially completed)?
> 
> ...


eobard,

I do have a few kits available. I do not offer them prebuilt. I am sure there are people out there that can do a build-up for a fee. Send me a PM and I can give you details if you want to buy a kit. 

Scott


----------



## eobard (Aug 31, 2016)

Vaderman said:


> eobard,
> 
> I do have a few kits available. I do not offer them prebuilt. I am sure there are people out there that can do a build-up for a fee. Send me a PM and I can give you details if you want to buy a kit.
> 
> Scott


PM sent!


----------



## Sprue (Aug 21, 2016)

*Wanting to buy a second 1/350 BOP*

Hi Scott

Bought a BOP kit from you a couple of weeks back and was hoping more kits available so i could buy a second one. Sent you a PM for the details. Best wishes.

Fernando


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Would love one of these, but... money, time, space, wife...


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hunk A Junk said:


> Would love one of these, but... money, time, space, wife...


*All the things that makes life worth living for!*:wink2:
Jim G.G.


----------



## Vaderman (Nov 2, 2002)

Well folks, I am all sold out. Thank you all for your support and buying the kit. I may have more available sometime next year. Just let me know if you are interested and I will start a new list.

Live Long and Prosper!

Scott


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Vaderman said:


> Well folks, I am all sold out. Thank you all for your support and buying the kit. I may have more available sometime next year. Just let me know if you are interested and I will start a new list.
> 
> Live Long and Prosper!
> 
> Scott


Thanks for making it available, Scott, and congrats on selling out!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

You have done well Scott!
You should also be proud that you have the talent & know how to create this "work of art."
:grin2:
-Jim G.G.


----------

